# P30 LEM and 45c LEM



## jdavis6576 (Mar 29, 2008)

Received an email this morning from HK Customer Service that the P30 LEM and P30 conversion kits will both be available later this summer. They also expect to receive the 45c LEM kits later this summer.

I was going to sell a P2Ksk and get the P30 but now I'm going to wait for the LEM. Also plan on sending my 45c to them for the conversion when it's available.

What a way to start the weekend!:smt082


----------



## dru (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a questions maybe someone can help me out with. As I understand, the LEM conversion makes the trigger stiffer, right? Are they any available mods for the P30 to make the trigger pull even lighter?

Thanks


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

The HK45c is on my short list, but I can't justify spending $900+ on it.


----------

